# Pillar candles out of PVC pipe



## 6e

I saw a post that you can use PVC pipe as a candle mold. I am wondering, what do you block the bottom with to hold in the wax? I've seen the metal ones and they have a flat metal piece that fits on the "top" with a hole to string the wax through. What do you use with PVC pipe?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

You can buy a plug or a cap for PVC pipe in the correct size. the caps go over the outside. The plugs go inside and can cause a bit of a problem getting the candle out.

You can also cut a wooden plug. Then use caulk to keep it in and waxtight. OR use "mold seal"...a waxy/clay like substance that doesn't melt. It's used to seal up the wick hole on the bottom of metal molds.


----------

